

“How's My Driving?” for Everyone - Rizonline
http://www.blinkrapp.com

======
shostack
So if I see someone driving while texting, this app wants me to...open the app
while I'm driving and leave them a message?

Because lets be honest, I'm not going to remember the license plate info of
the guy who just cut me off on the highway when I get to somewhere safe enough
to do this.

Not trying to be snarky but this seems limited to parking situations or
instances where you are a passenger in order for it to be used safely.

------
cuonic
Is the editable website a feature or what ?

